# water jugs? where to buy? for RO water



## jlui83 (Apr 22, 2006)

My local grocery store has a RO Machine. I want to try some water. Its $.43 a gallon. 

Where can I find those blueish tint color water jugs that offices use?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

U.S. Plastics is always a good place for plastic bottles/jugs of all sizes. Here is one that would be suitable: http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/pr...SPlastic&category_name=11943&product_id=11950


----------



## tropism (Jul 21, 2006)

I'm surprised that they don't have those jugs for sale at your grocery store, next to the machine. (Maybe they have some up at the front of the store? If I remember correctly, our grocery store used to have them up at the front near the water softener salt and ice machines, but I don't think they have the RO machine anymore.) The machine itself may actually have a number (or even web address) on it that you call to get information.

If you haven't already, you might want to check your yellow pages in the "Water ... " sections for places that sell/deliver/refill water jugs for offices. We have a section in our yellow pages labeled "Water Companies Bottled & Bulk" that lists a lot of them. They may sell you some, but I think some only 'lease' jugs if you sign up for weekly/monthly deliveries.


----------



## Tedb (Apr 3, 2008)

You should be able to get blue 5 gallon jugs at the hardware store, Lowes, HD, ect. The ones I have have a pour spout and the neck is large enough to let you put a power head inside it and pump the water out which is what I do.


----------



## theinjected1 (Sep 10, 2007)

My LFS has the water for less than that, check yours. You never know, you might find an even better deal. As for the containers. You can use the homer bucket from the home dumpster, CLEAN 5 gal paint buckets from sherwin williams, etc. or (this is what I use) new and clean 5 gallon gas cans. They have an awesome spout for easy pouring.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My local grocery store has these jugs for sale (with water in them) in the beverage isle where the bottled water is. I think I paid $6 for the jug with water in it and the RO water is $.25/gallon.


----------



## dorhonda (Apr 15, 2008)

My local wal mart sells 5g jugs for 5 or 6 bucks & the lfs i work at sells water for 
.10c a gallon.


----------

